# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  24 февраля - De Phazz - концер-холл Одесса

## MagicBox

*24 февраля в 19:00
De-Phazz Private
Концерт-холл "Одесса" (Гагаринское плато, 5)
Билеты от 150 до 1300 грн
Тел.для справок 7717708*

Билеты в онлайн продаже:

- https://odessa.karabas.com/de-phazz-od
- https://ukrticket.com.ua/booking/#/performance/details/54ae5a11e4b0401a316b97a4
- http://www.kassir24.com.ua/od/order/8977

Встреча вКонтакте: https://vk.com/event82774869

De-Phazz. PRIVATE.

Лаунж - коллектив De-Phazz был и остаётся не просто обычным открытым электронным проектом. За время своего существования коллектив испробовал всевозможные жанры музыки, начиная от клубного звучания, до трип-хопа и лаунж джаза. В девяти альбомах группы, которые они успели выпустить начиная с 1997 года, можно услышать что угодно, начиная от гитарного рока, классических скрипок до танцевального регги.

В кругах лаунж – джаз стиля De-Phazz уже стало именем нарицательным. Но и сейчас группа удерживает лидирующие позиции в поп-индустрии, во многом благодаря их ошеломительному хиту “The Mambo Craze”. Изысканный вкус и обворожительный коктейль из старого и нового звучания всегда были особой изюминкой этого коллектива. Их выступления на сцене всегда полны аудио-видео наслаждения, так как они умело совмещают талантливое звучание вокала с подготовленным вручную видеорядом. Музыка De-Phazz оригинальна, иногда она основана на звуках минувших в историю, в те времена, когда джаз клубы кипели струящейся энергией, приводя к экстазу.

Сейчас самое время вернуться к истокам и исследовать неизвестное. А что если бы De-Phazz возникли в те времена, когда ещё не было электроники? Какой бы путь они избрали? В своих многочисленных альбомах они всегда основывались на плавных, но сложных звуковых и вокальных миксах для более лёгкого восприятия, никогда не исследовав при этом полного потенциала их вокалистов. Два основных вокалиста Пат Апплетон (Pat Appleton) и Карл Френсон (Karl Frierson) давно доказали свой мощный талант как при записи альбомов так и при работе на сцене, во время живых концертов. Так что самое время обратить внимание на вокал и откровенные тексты в их исполнении.

Итак, это новый вдох De-Phazz, подальше от электроники и визуализаций, к чистому звучанию джаз-клубов. С “De-Phazz Private” они несут на сцену классическое звучание джаза, состоящее из голосов, саксофона, бас-кларнета, дабл-баса, ударных и родос-фортепиано, на которых играют одни из лучших джаз-пианистов Германии. Соединив всё это, они изобрели свежую версию, возбуждающую новую обработку любимых мелодий, уделив особое внимание аппетитным текстам, которые исполнены прекрасными De-Phazz голосами.

«Будьте готовы к интимному и основополагающему перерождению вместе с Немецкими «лаунж-панками», - так отметила музыкальный журналист Виктория Сзирмаи (Victoriah Szirmai (Fairaudio Magazine, Klangverf&#252;hrer)) выступление группы, увидев его впервые в культовом Берлинском джаз-клубе A-Trane, где группа участвовала в винил - записи концерта. «Это был… праздник. Очень приятный сюрприз для каждого, кто был там, и не ожидал участия De-Phazz в этом составе джаз-бенд коллективов. Ты никогда не знаешь, чего от них ожидать … Но то, что ты получаешь – восхитительно!»

Музыканты:
Пэт Эпплтон – вокал
Карл Фриерсон - вокал
Франк Спаниол - баритон саксофон/бас-кларнет
Ульф Клейнер - родос/фортепиано
Маркус Боденсе - контрабас
Оли Рубоу - барабаны/перкуссия /эффекты

----------

